# For Waldstein fans



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Gramophone has an article surveying twenty recordings of the Beethoven sonata, from the antique to the modern. It ultimately picks a surprising favorite.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Can't say that I agree much with the reviewer (Patrick Rucker) on any of his top picks for this one. 
My personal favorites for Op. 53 (Hungerford and Goode) aren't covered in the article either sadly...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Neither is a recent enthusiasm of mine -- Stewart Goodyear. It's on YouTube. Here's the 1st movement.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This one's a bit special in the first movement because it's both playful and powerful


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't know who this so-called 'expert' is in the Gramophone but anyone who leaves out great Beethoven pianists like Edwin Fischer, Kempff, Arrau, Annie Fischer and Kovacevich has to be suspect. And choosing Lilly Kraus ever Annie Fischer? You must be joking!


----------

